# Is it safe to purchase a used stroller?



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Is this something safe to do or generally a pretty bad idea?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

As long as it's not recalled and looks to be in good working order it's fine.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it is pretty darn safe. Just make sure the wheel locks work, brakes (for jog stroller) and that it has all the restraint straps and you're good to go. After all, it's not like you will be going that fast or anything.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunarlady* 
I think it is pretty darn safe. Just make sure the wheel locks work, brakes (for jog stroller) and that it has all the restraint straps and you're good to go. After all, it's not like you will be going that fast or anything.









except with a jog stroller. Probably a good idea to take it for a spin if you've got any concerns about the wear and tear on it.


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

I did it. I wanted a pricy stroller, but couldn't afford new so found it used. (Ironically I then discovered babywearing and rarely even use it now!







)

BUT I would check a few things:
- do the brakes work? Not that I'd ever trust them implicitly, but if anything is a safety issue on a stroller I'd say it's this,
- watch for potential pinch-points. A wise recommendation on pretty much all strollers, but I imagine some would be better than others, and
- are there any broken/sharp parts that could be dangerous. Kind of goes without saying.

Oh, and I'd check for rust but I wouldn't say that's a safety issue, rather a value issue.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

yes, just check it out well first.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Oh, I totally got my BOB revolution used off craigslist. People around here buy so many strollers and only keep the ones they like (fancy pants types) so I'd be crazy to pay full price on one. I checked it out well, used it at first on a shopping trip (not moving quickly up and down our hilly area) and felt fine about it. It was/is in fantastic shape, used just a few months by their nanny... and a good $200 cheaper than new


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I got my bugaboo used. I never would have paid $700 for a stroller, but used I could swing it.


----------

